# Adventures in Offset Learning (w/ Pics)



## nothingtoofancy (May 27, 2022)

I've been busy learning the ins and outs of running my Bell Fab, spending as many free weekend days and weekday nights as I can building fires and testing methods. The hardest part for me so far has been finding the right size split and technique to maintain a good sized coal bed and the temps I want at the same time. I probably just need more practice. It seems to like running at around 250-275, so that's the temp I've been cooking at for most things. Going down to 225 for fish makes a little tricky, but it has been doable - just needs a lot more attention. Bumping up to 325-350 for some hot and fast chicken is even easier, since this thing seems to really like a fire in its belly. Anyway, here are some pictures of recent endeavors. Enjoy!

Pork butt and belly burnt ends













Got that thin-rainbow smoke






Makin' Bacon
















First brisket and a couple of picnic shoulders




















Hot 'n Fast spatchcocked chicken. Probing it let out some juices which affected the skin around that area, but otherwise it was crispy and delicious.






Bacon wrapped jalapeños stuffed with cream cheese, cheddar, and pork rub











Smoked brussels sprouts - these were on point.






Got some wood. A mix of white oak, red oak, and hickory, plus a couple crates of cherry on the right hand side of the rack.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2022)

Boy you sure have that rig dialed in!
Great looking Q!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2022)

Looking like you got it about right! Great looking cooks thus far. Heck, I'd even try the sprouts.
Jim


----------



## 62veedub (May 27, 2022)

All looks delicious! Good job


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 27, 2022)

Looks like you are well on your way. That 275F range is very common as a temp that off set smokers like or settle into. It’s perfect for most things. Don’t fight the grill but work with it to complete a cook.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 27, 2022)

Everything looks great...

Sometimes I will through in a couple of smaller splits to create more coals ...


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 28, 2022)

If you want to cook fish, or anything else, around 225°F try a charcoal fire with a few chunks or very small splits for flavor.  You can even do the offset version of a Minion method and get good long burn times.


----------



## ConrodM (Sep 17, 2022)

nothingtoofancy said:


> I've been busy learning the ins and outs of running my Bell Fab, spending as many free weekend days and weekday nights as I can building fires and testing methods. The hardest part for me so far has been finding the right size split and technique to maintain a good sized coal bed and the temps I want at the same time. I probably just need more practice. It seems to like running at around 250-275, so that's the temp I've been cooking at for most things. Going down to 225 for fish makes a little tricky, but it has been doable - just needs a lot more attention. Bumping up to 325-350 for some hot and fast chicken is even easier, since this thing seems to really like a fire in its belly. Anyway, here are some pictures of recent endeavors. Enjoy!
> 
> Pork butt and belly burnt ends
> 
> ...


Bro, That looks Amazing!!!!  Yup…. You got it dialed in! Wood stack looking real good !


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 17, 2022)

That's a bunch of fine looking chow!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 17, 2022)

All looks good from where I am!


----------



## chp (Sep 17, 2022)

Looks like you are cranking out some great food. The poppers are a nice idea for snacking while smoking. Anything that surprised you about your new smoker?


----------

